# Another Turbo Rabbit On The Road



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

C2 Motorsports Stage 2. 
Nice, easy install + 250-whp + free sweet engine cover = happy customer.
More pics and info here: 
http://www.1552v2.com/blog/20/20.html


----------



## Sikotic (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Another Turbo Rabbit On The Road ([email protected])*

I'm jealous


----------



## nightshift1983 (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: Another Turbo Rabbit On The Road ([email protected])*

can you pu one on the automatic?


----------



## jubeii (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Another Turbo Rabbit On The Road (nightshift1983)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

how much is that engine cover if I was to buy one


_Modified by BlackRabbit2point5 at 12:02 PM 5-13-2008_


----------



## markfif (Oct 25, 2007)

engine cover is $85 i believe. the car is awesome, i was able to ride in it when the owner returned to orlando. i know deeply want boost for my auto jetta.


----------



## Silver__DUB (Oct 3, 2006)

oh man, can't wait to get my kit, i just placed in my order this morning!


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

Looking good Brad http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Im trying to get a customer here at the dealership into one of those kits.


----------



## Toiletcar (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: Another Turbo Rabbit On The Road ([email protected])*

nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (-camber)*


_Quote, originally posted by *-camber* »_Looking good Brad http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Im trying to get a customer here at the dealership into one of those kits.

Thanks, Chuckles!
This customer... Gonna buy the kit through us, right? Make sure to tell them they get a Beetle engine cover with their purchase - that oughta make them pull the trigger


----------



## dumbassmozart (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Nice, though I would never want to cover up my engine once I had that kit.


----------



## -camber (Jan 4, 2001)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Thanks, Chuckles!
This customer... Gonna buy the kit through us, right? Make sure to tell them they get a Beetle engine cover with their purchase - that oughta make them pull the trigger









I gotta show him that pic. Looks hot!









...Only from you guys for sure http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## stangg172006 (Jul 21, 2006)

how many kits have been installed?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: (stangg172006)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## burntbunny (May 16, 2008)

This is my car and I am enjoying the kit. Good powerband and smooth acceleration. 
I suggest that all 2.5s get this kit and getting it through 1552v2 would definitely be advised since they have a car too look at there shop. No other shop has a turbo rabbit to look over if they have any questions.


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

man i have been lost, at boot camp the past 3 months and need to get up to date on the info on the kit, whats the $ for each stage. 
right now would be ideal to get the car done but i will not beable bring the car in as its in SC and im in CT (were i though the c2 guys were) the kit can still be bought and installed my self right? and if whats the cost for say the stage 2 and with that what is truly needed (such as clutch or L/S) i do know that the ecm will need to be shiped out or is there a hand held out now to flash it? thanks again 

im searching for the asnswers but there are countless post/threads to read to find the answers


----------



## JonnyKuhns (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (rangerbrown)*

Stage 2 is $4500, you can certainly buy the kit and install it yourself (what I did)... the install process isn't too bad at all.
I'm currently running it with the stock clutch and diff, however I also try not to launch the car extremely hard with the stock clutch setup. The clutch does hold up though and I know C2 had around 8k miles on their car with the stock clutch, quite a bit of it will have to do with how you drive.
My car is currently running great and an absolute blast to drive, the kit totally transforms the car. I'll probably plan on upgrading the clutch and doing a lsd sometime over this coming winter, but I highly doubt it will be "needed" by that time, just a good project for the winter months.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

good to know, there is no place here on base in ct for me to install it my self unless i get a buddy in SC (were the car is parked) to install it and then drive it up here and fly him back.
the only thing i am worryed about was the clutch i have 31k on the 07 (ruff miles but 70% hwy) no truly hard launches or slips usally 2nd and 3rd pulls i found that first is jsut way to short to rap it out all the time imo


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

*Re: (MKVJET08)*

oh and since this kit is very expensive and i am very poor i say we should have a payment plan








seriously tho lol. Id probably get it now..


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: (stangg172006)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stangg172006* »_how many kits have been installed? 

I have been told that mine makes 8 and I am just getting mine this week.


----------



## rangerbrown (Jul 12, 2007)

if my mil bonus check is in next week i will ordering mine as well.


----------



## veedubb87 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: (JonnyKuhns)*

Jonny,
What sort of gas mileage are you getting?


----------



## NaKoRuRu (Jun 5, 2005)

1552: Is the free beetle engine cover an indefinite deal when bought through 1552 or will/did it expire? Any other special pricing over the next few months? PM me plz
I wanna get this kit installed over the summer/fall, just have to make a few calls first








This is for C2: any word on having dealers set up to direct flash the ecu? I haven't heard any news on this since the last post you guys made. I want to avoid ripping out my ecu if possible, but it won't be a deal breaker.


----------



## JonnyKuhns (May 10, 2003)

*Re: (veedubb87)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubb87* »_Jonny,
What sort of gas mileage are you getting?

I just did a 750 mile trip this past Sunday driving fairly "conservatively". I haven't found the gas mileage to change from stock all that much at all. The first tank I filled up with 91 octane (highest that station had) and got roughly 350+ miles out of the tank. The second fill up was with 93 octane and the mileage was slightly better and the car also seemed to be a bit smoother.
The long and short of it... you can really maintain pretty good mileage if you are not always in boost, but it will drink it down if you want to "drive it like ya stole it".
My car just broke the 5500 mile mark, so I'm still expecting my fuel economy to get a little better as the engine gets more miles on it.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## happy vw bunny (Oct 29, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

What do you know about the software? I have a GIAC chip that is being flashed over and have no idea about any specs that would come with this program. In particular, I know that the GIAC chip raised the rev limiter to 7400 rpms but what does this software have it set at? Any other info would be helpful!


----------



## burntbunny (May 16, 2008)

18x8x3 Front Mount Intercooler being installed at the moment. Will have dyno #s with intercooler soon. Hopefully everything will go well. Do not expect a big gain though, because the side mount was very nicely sized.


----------



## burntbunny (May 16, 2008)

*Re: (burntbunny)*

will have dyno numbers tomorrow. runs smoother than with the side mount.


----------



## BlackRabbit2point5 (Sep 6, 2007)

excited to see numbers, getting mine dynoed with the smic and a high flow cat on saturday


----------



## chrissisc0 (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: (BlackRabbit2point5)*

im jealous


----------



## chrissisc0 (Aug 18, 2006)

*Re: (chrissisc0)*

now im trying to find a way to come up with 5k extra to drop on a turbo


----------



## burntbunny (May 16, 2008)

Disappointed with the numbers.
I used a Mustang dyno, so these are the SAE corrected numbers.
Horspower 226whp
Torque 277wtq
Quarter mile run 14.49
Definitely not the 250whp non SAE corrected numbers they have been flaunting.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: (burntbunny)*

Without a baseline it's really tough to declare you didn't get the advertised power (recorded on a Dynojet and not a Mustang). 
For example, your whp numbers are on par with the advertised Stage 1 numbers, but your torque figure is a full 40 lb-ft more! 
Again, different dynos yield different numbers.


_Modified by [email protected] at 6:44 PM 7-30-2008_


----------



## burntbunny (May 16, 2008)

*Re: ([email protected])*

exactly, i think that they may have used a dynojet, which does not give SAE corrected numbers, which would explain the 15-25hp difference.


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (burntbunny)*


_Quote, originally posted by *burntbunny* »_exactly, i think that they may have used a dynojet, which does not give SAE corrected numbers, which would explain the 15-25hp difference.

Im not sure they ever dyno'd a stage 2 car.
The kit is sold as "250whp est"


----------



## burntbunny (May 16, 2008)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

nope, they did, but it was at something like 249.something, so 250 is very close.


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: Another Turbo Rabbit On The Road ([email protected])*

Mustang dynos read lower. Especially with horsepower. It's known of them. We had one at school and people can see 15-20hp less then on say a dynojet. 
Mustang states there's are more realistic to the pavement numbers because they are not inhertia dynos and a load can be applied to the car.


----------



## rmoore191 (Jul 31, 2008)

*Re: Another Turbo Rabbit On The Road (Lower it!!)*

just wondering what type of other engine work is necessary to install a turbo like this. any help is much appreciated


----------



## burntbunny (May 16, 2008)

*Re: Another Turbo Rabbit On The Road (rmoore191)*

none. it is a fairly direct bolt on.


----------

